# TCM Close Captioning Sttuuutterinnnng on Mini Boxes, but not on Edge Box



## RickB719 (Dec 10, 2021)

My Closed Captioning (CC) while watching live or recorded movies on TCM (HD Channel 230 on Balto County FiOS) is stuttering on every word and missing words on all of my mini satellite boxes, but is working fine on my Edge home box. Does anyone see this issue, or know of a fix?


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

Mine is ok. 
I can only think minis are streaming so a network issue? Speed? Wired v wireless?


----------



## RickB719 (Dec 10, 2021)

Wired, all part of a moca network set up that is working for everything else. The odd thing is that it only impacts TCM? All other channels get the CC just fine. Just TCM on the minis, works fine on the Edge box.


----------



## RickB719 (Dec 10, 2021)

FiosUser said:


> Mine is ok.
> I can only think minis are streaming so a network issue? Speed? Wired v wireless?


Wired, all part of a moca network set up that is working for everything else. The odd thing is that it only impacts TCM? All other channels get the CC just fine. Just TCM on the minis, works fine on the Edge box.


----------

